# AMT Star Trek TOS Bridge Questions



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

I searched for answers to this here but found nothing, so here it goes...

1) Could someone recommend paint colors for this bridge? I just love how vague the instruction sheet is (use the box cover art for paint guide...but how many reds closely resemble the red used for the rail top?).

2) What is the diameter of the original bridge? The instruction sheet says the model bridge is 12" in diameter, but doesn't say what scale it is. I'm trying to figure this out since I'd like to do a refit style bridge using the TOS bridge as a sort of starting point.

I don't have much source material in the way of books to reference this ATM (I miss my copy of Mr. Scott's Guide to the Enterprise...).

And while I'm asking questions, this kinda relates to the second question. What could I use to create the "diamond pattern" metal plating floor used in the ST movies?

Sorry to ask such noobish questions, but I haven't touched a model in quite a while and figured I'd start with something "simple" before doing the Big E Refit.


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Evergreen Plastics carries sheets of styrene with the diamond pattern already molded on. This stuff comes in several scales. I have used it in the past and it is wonderful.

Please note that the diamond metal plating was only used in ST 2 & 6. The other movies used carpeting on the bridge.

When you finish with your refit bridge, PLEASE post pics.

I remember when TNG first started, AMT actually had a model of the Ent-D bridge in their catalog for 1998. Wish that had come to fruition.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

The AMT kit is approximately 1/32 scale. The real Bridge scales out somewhere over 30 feet in diameter, but as set construction blueprints have yet to surface, there's no way to know the exact measurement.

Colors - Model Master Light Ghost Grey, Intermediate Blue, Insignia Red, Gloss Black and Flat Tan are my choices for the walls, screen backgrounds, rails, control surfaces and floor, respectively.

Mr. Scott's Guide only covers the movie Bridges, not the TV one. Pick up a set of the McMaster Bridge Blueprints off Ebay. They usually go for $10 or so. Do searches for "bridge blueprints" and "trek blueprints". The ones with red printing on the outer envelope are the first printings. Subsequent printings were all blue.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Anybody here have any opinions as to whether or not the TOS bridge was supposed to face forwards? :devil:


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

It's slightly off from center, as you can tell by the placement of the turbolift tube on the back of the bridge on the exterior of the model. *ducks* :roll:


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Are you sure?

















http://www.zizolfo.com/bridge.html


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks fantastic! Though you might want to slap on a couple of external lights.

Don't want any elderly bedridden relatives to mistake it for something else! :lol:


----------



## ThomasModels (Mar 8, 2000)

You need to turn your outer hull shell about 35 degrees clockwise, Ziz! 

Another small setup contribution....


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Looks fantastic! Though you might want to slap on a couple of external lights.
> 
> Don't want any elderly bedridden relatives to mistake it for something else! :lol:



:roll:



Cool pics, Thomas! Did you combine those or are those off the first pilot?

Nevermind! I see those are from _Exeter_! :thumbsup:


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> Don't want any elderly bedridden relatives to mistake it for something else! :lol:


what's the big deal?
Horta and Yarnek pay a visit to the bridge!


----------



## tripdeer (Mar 7, 2004)

Ziz- I KNEW you'd respond to that! Little did you know that I said that just to see more pics of your lovely, lovely bridge! :jest:

Seriously though, I think it is slightly turned to the portside. That's just a personal preference, however, and has no basis more reliable than my own, meandering experience. Oops, sorry, slipped into Baz Luhrman mode there...

Wow, Thomas, beautiful pics! Are those from Exeter?

Dan


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmm...seeing Ziz's bridge makes me wanna get a second bridge to do a Phase II-ish style bridge.

Ugh...carpet. Why carpet? Shock hazard for those wearing the pajama uniforms?


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

tripdeer said:


> Ziz- I KNEW you'd respond to that! Little did you know that I said that just to see more pics of your lovely, lovely bridge! :jest:
> 
> Seriously though, I think it is slightly turned to the portside. That's just a personal preference, however, and has no basis more reliable than my own, meandering experience. Oops, sorry, slipped into Baz Luhrman mode there...
> 
> ...


I prefer Ziz's forward facing take on the bridge.
The best model I've ever seen of the TOS bridge, all jokes aside. Just couldn't resist after seeing that shot he posted! :devil:


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

MartinHatfield said:


> Please note that the diamond metal plating was only used in ST 2 & 6. The other movies used carpeting on the bridge.


I seem to remember a closeup of the floor near the captain's chair in the one of the films. In that shot, the "plating" had a pattern made not of diamonds, but circles. Looked rubber.


----------



## EvilWays (Jul 21, 2004)

What source would be the most accurate as far as dimensions, layout and whatnot for the movie series bridge(s)? Mr. Scott's Guide to the Enterprise?

I think I may skip the ST4-5 bridge...too freaking bright, too many light sources to deal with (thank God ST6 "fixed" that little problem).


Another cool scratchbuild idea would be Engineering...probably another thing to sketch up, along with a diorama of Big E entering Spacedock (taken from a closeup shot of the doors and immediate surrounding exterior "walls". Could use a shelf for the spacedock itself and hang the Big E close to it, though it'd still be huge with the 1/350 kit :devil: )


----------



## MartinHatfield (Apr 11, 2004)

Treadwell said:


> I seem to remember a closeup of the floor near the captain's chair in the one of the films. In that shot, the "plating" had a pattern made not of diamonds, but circles. Looked rubber.



I think you may be thinking of the scene in ST6 wher Chekhov finds the Klingon blood on the steps of the transporter.


----------

